# Singer Featherweight Cover Tutorial



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Greetings everyone! I'm redecorating my sewing rooms, and while I'm making new machine covers, I'm writing tutorials for some of them. 

This one is for the Singer Featherweight, I hope you enjoy!

http://tinksquared.com/tutorials/


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm so glad you posted this! I've enjoyed seeing the cover pics you've posted in the past - and I have 4 machines that deserve something more than a serged-edge piece of fabric thrown across the top.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I may need to make a cover for the 6500P that is almost always up.

Thanks CJ.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I need to make several as well. That is really pretty, CJ. Thanks!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Gorgeous, as always CJ! Love the new color scheme!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I finished another cover yesterday, for a different machine. No tutorial for it as it's a purchased pattern.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I saw that on your site, also very pretty! Did you make those medallions with your embroidery machine? I like!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks and yes, they are freestanding lace done with the embroidery machine.


----------

